# OFA Clearances



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes to all.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

arpenn said:


> Did the parents of your Golden Retriever have their OFA hips and elbow clearances? Heart and Eye Clearances?



Ofa clears hips and elbows. They have a database for heart clearances which are done by specialists and CERF maintains a database for eye clearances issued by specialists that the OFA links to.
Yes the parents of my dogs did have these clearances except for Lucy's mom who did not have an elbow clearance (they were just starting to do elbows at that time)


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Both of our boys came from parents with all four clearances.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes to all


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes, all of my dogs parents had OFA hips and elbows, as well as eye and heart clearances, going back several generations.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Blondes yes...
Lexi unknown...


----------

